# Green Alternative Recipe s for Household Cleaning, Maintenance, & P ersonal Care



## Alex (14/1/15)

Here is a great pdf doc I just found. With tons of cool recipes for the cleaner in you. 

source to pdf --- > http://www.dcr.virginia.gov/virginia_naturally/documents/GreenAlternativesRecipeBook.pdf

Common
Household Items
These items can be used to clean and maintain your home and provide for personal care. Using these
items will save you money, space, and create less waste from the purchase of unnecessary supplies,
and reduce the unnatural chemicals that we are putting into the environment.

Ammonia (All purpose Cleaner)
Borax (Laundry Detergent)
Baking Soda
Castile Soap (Castile Soap is soap that is made from vegetable oil)
Cornstarch
Cream of Tarter
Essential Oils (for scents) – Also known as aromatherapy oils.
Hydrogen Peroxide
Lemon (Juice, whole, rind)
Olive Oil
Rubbing Alcohol
Salt
Tea Tree Oil (most grocery stores carry small bottles of the oil)
White Vinegar

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

